# Buying new tools



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

for the most part I generally use dewalt products myself
as for drill bits usually dewalt or vermont american (i have never had any problems with them and they stay sharp for a long time) ((unless you try to drill rebar with them:laughing::laughing
the last drill i had that failed they replaced free without question


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

For whole house we use the Milwaukee but have a Dewalt 20v hammer drill for small stuff you will be amazed at the difference 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

Anathera said:


> For whole house we use the Milwaukee but have a Dewalt 20v hammer drill for small stuff you will be amazed at the difference
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk




The whole hog or just the drill??


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

The 20v drill is a long step ahead of the 18v , the rest of the kit is not as much of a drastic increase but the 20v has a lot more power And life

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bay Ridge (May 21, 2015)

I've upgraded from the 18v to the 20v, I have been happy with the decision.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

My 18v Dewalt set was down to just the 1/2" hammer drill, I really never was impressed with the quality, when it quit I just bought Porter-Cable, it may be junk also but at least was cheaper


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I tested my 18v against my new 20v using a full battery the 18v drilled 1 and a half half inch by eight inch holes in concrete. The 20v drilled the remaining three on a two bar battery and twelve tap cons besides

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I tried rough in with dewalt 20v and I didn't make it very long before I switch to my m18 fuel set. I used the hole hawg for most of it and my impact and right angle for a few other studs. I'm a Milwaukee addict though.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't imagine doing a whole rough in cordless but maybe I haven't tried the right drill. Love the corded Milwaukee for rough in

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Anathera said:


> I can't imagine doing a whole rough in cordless but maybe I haven't tried the right drill. Love the corded Milwaukee for rough in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


It's pretty sweet! I mean the van has corded just in case but, I love just swapping a battery while the others are charging and rocking out.


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

I have had this same set of dewalt nothing is wrong with the tools sept the hammer drill and the impact.. So no need to get new saws and other stuff you know.. But I been YouTubing it up on the whole hog.. And some of the reviews on the dewalt drill says the chick loosen up to much... I don't mind switching out to Milwaukee for drills and other tools ... I just been a dewalt fan for a while now . But times might be changing


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wanted to see what other people using ... That is what the forum is all about!!


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

On tool barn the dewalt kit hammer drill / impact is $329. Milwaukee same kit is $349. And the whole hog is $249 bare tool What would y'all get


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

electric engineer said:


> On tool barn the dewalt kit hammer drill / impact is $329. Milwaukee same kit is $349. And the whole hog is $249 bare tool What would y'all get


Well, like I said, addict... Milwaukee! lol


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

electric engineer said:


> On tool barn the dewalt kit hammer drill / impact is $329. Milwaukee same kit is $349. And the whole hog is $249 bare tool What would y'all get


I just drilled a house with my fuel hole hawg. No chance in hell I'd go back to a corded drill. Get the milwaukee. You will not be disappointed. 👍


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> I just drilled a house with my fuel hole hawg. No chance in hell I'd go back to a corded drill. Get the milwaukee. You will not be disappointed. [emoji106]




How many batteries did it take??


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

electric engineer said:


> How many batteries did it take??


Two fully charged 4.0 batteries. Milwaukee is just in another league when it comes to power tools. Dewalt is doing OK picking up the 20V but the fuel line is just awesome. Best selection period! I'd put my fuel hammer drill up against any drill, and brand, any time!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

electric engineer said:


> How many batteries did it take??


I did it with one 5.0! :whistling2:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

BTW Milwaukee came out with a 5.0 battery and are soon releasing a 9.0! When that comes out I bet you can do an entire house with one battery.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I did it with one 6.0! :whistling2:


Never seen the 6.0?


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Anathera said:


> I tested my 18v against my new 20v using a full battery the 18v drilled 1 and a half half inch by eight inch holes in concrete. The 20v drilled the remaining three on a two bar battery and twelve tap cons besides
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


What tool is this again? Rotohammer or drill+hammer? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> Never seen the 6.0?


That's probably because I typed incorrectly in the dark. Edited now though. lol:whistling2:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> I just drilled a house with my fuel hole hawg. No chance in hell I'd go back to a corded drill. Get the milwaukee. You will not be disappointed. ddc4d


Really?...

I may have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

electric engineer said:


> I have had this same set of dewalt nothing is wrong with the tools sept the hammer drill and the impact.. So no need to get new saws and other stuff you know.. But I been YouTubing it up on the whole hog.. And some of the reviews on the dewalt drill says the chick loosen up to much... I don't mind switching out to Milwaukee for drills and other tools ... I just been a dewalt fan for a while now . But times might be changing


Go with the "whole hog", you won't be sorry. 5.0 batts work the best with it.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I have the hammer drill and the impact driver but I was comparing hammer drill to hammerdrill

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll tell you what I really don't like, aside from dewalt and Milwaukee comparisons. Makita!
I've had nothing but issues with my makita tools. That's what steered me to Milwaukee a few years ago in the first place! But seriously, have you purchased a m18 fuel set yet?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I'll tell you what I really don't like, aside from dewalt and Milwaukee comparisons. Makita!
> I've had nothing but issues with my makita tools. That's what steered me to Milwaukee a few years ago in the first place! But seriously, have you purchased a m18 fuel set yet?


I have the fuel line. Absolute beasts!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> I have the fuel line. Absolute beasts!


Did we just become best friends?


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> I have the fuel line. Absolute beasts!


My M12 Fuel impact does 99% of what I need an impact to do. I still break out the M18 Fuel for big paddle bits, and driving lots of large screws. The durability of the M12 battery packs leaves something to be desired, but the Fuel tools are top notch.

I have the M18 Fuel 1-1/8" rotohammer and everyone I have ever lent it to is impressed with how well it works for a cordless tool.

IMO, the main thing DeWalt has over Milwaukee is a cordless roto-zip. I have heard arguments about the extra two volts, but if you actually take your meter to both packs, you will see why DeWalt has to say "20v max" on their packs. 

I feel like Milwaukee caters more to the mechanical trades, and DeWalt goes for the carpentry ones. They all are Chinese made, so unless you pony up big bucks for the German made brands, they are pretty close. Kind of funny how much tradesmen talk about this exact comparison, to be honest. I wonder if there is a correlation between what truck and cordless tool people use?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I might get flogged for this but, I don't like rotozips. I also don't have to do any decent quantity of cuts in a timely manner. I wonder if old red will make a version soon...?


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Majewski said:


> I might get flogged for this but, I don't like rotozips. I also don't have to do any decent quantity of cuts in a timely manner. I wonder if old red will make a version soon...?


Really, an oscillating tool is better for electricians, but I have hung enough drywall, that I would consider getting a roto-zip. I am on a job now that we had one box destroyed by one. The wires were not tucked deep enough, and the rockers had the bit out way too far. Two sheets of 5/8" and they still managed to decimate the switch legs.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Check out the rigid oscillating tool, the heads are interchangeable so we have the oscillator and roti zip for the same tool as well as a scroll saw for thicker wood like island receptacles 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

nbb said:


> Really, an oscillating tool is better for electricians, but I have hung enough drywall, that I would consider getting a roto-zip. I am on a job now that we had one box destroyed by one. The wires were not tucked deep enough, and the rockers had the bit out way too far. Two sheets of 5/8" and they still managed to decimate the switch legs.


I think I have 5 multi tools... I don't know anymore, I used to use the corded cheapos and use em til they died. I since now have m12 and m18, I also have dremels. Don't get me wrong, I have a very nice corded rotozip, I just don't have a need for it on the van. I however do have a need for the m12/18 multitool, so I totally agree about that! With good blades I can make such nice cuts anywhere. Heck, I can even make a bad measurement look like a clean cut as long as making it a double gang is possible. :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> I just drilled a house with my fuel hole hawg. No chance in hell I'd go back to a corded drill. Get the milwaukee. You will not be disappointed. [emoji106]




Bought new corded hawg right before the fuel came out. Have two m18 fuel drills one with the long bit for drilling over head with out a ladder. The other one with a Irwin speed bore for single studs.just picked up the six pack charger and can go to town. No one in the company will drag a cord anymore. Hoping to score a deal on the fuel hawg. Before someone breaks a wrist.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

cad99 said:


> Bought new corded hawg right before the fuel came out. Have two m18 fuel drills one with the long bit for drilling over head with out a ladder. The other one with a Irwin speed bore for single studs.just picked up the six pack charger and can go to town. No one in the company will drag a cord anymore. Hoping to score a deal on the fuel hawg. Before someone breaks a wrist.


So much residue from cordless tools being horrible. I get it all the time. I am young enough to not get any respect from the old timers, and old enough that the kids don't listen to me.

I will NEVER buy an extension cord, but I wish Milwaukee would stop dragging their feet on the 9.0Ah battery.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

nbb said:


> So much residue from cordless tools being horrible. I get it all the time. I am young enough to not get any respect from the old timers, and old enough that the kids don't listen to me.
> 
> I will NEVER buy an extension cord, but I wish Milwaukee would stop dragging their feet on the 9.0Ah battery.


I have a good collection of needed corded items because 1, I started with them and 2, you need a backup with power. But I'm right there with you, I tell everyone to cut the cord!


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

Hope you havent purchased yet, I would do Milwaukee hands down. I upgraded my set of tools with the 18v and 28v Milwaukee and 20 v Dewalts. The only Dewalt Ive found to be very reliable and good is their impact. I have sent back 2 drills simply because they arent even straight. I did give in and buy a 9 amp mixer drill that was 200 bucks by Dewalt, but regret it already since it went out at 10 months, and Dewalt wants me to pay to ship it in for warranty. 1, Dewalt mainly makes their tools in Mexico now, the quality has really went down the last 3 to 4 years on their tools, 2, Ive sent back my 28v drill and 1 battery pack to Milwaukee, they have never gave me any lip or excuses, just fill in online, they send you a print label email on spot, tool usually is returned within 7 days, no expense on warranty. I also have yet to see Dewalt or anyone have a longer warranty period than Milwaukee. The main tools I buy now for reliability are Milwaukee and Makita. I use to be hard core Dewalt for many years and still give my helpers my old 14.4v tools to use. But if you research Dewalt you will see they are now made mainly in Mexico and their complaints and star ratings have been horrible since then.


----------



## Hotwire73 (May 2, 2016)

To help you, look at their 20v drills for dewalt and the hundreds of complaints how; out of the box with a new drill bit, the bit is woobling, not drilling straight, thus much harder to get a hole started with metal etc. If you do buy dewalt, Im seeing alot of bad reports on their contractor grade as well, I would recommend if you go that route to buy in store, that way if it is one of the bad wobble ones, you can just keep exchanging to you find one thats not. If Im not mistaking Black and Decker bought out Dewalt, and quality went down on their tools not much later.


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

I was thinking of just getting the dewalt hammer drill and impact combo then getting a few new barriers and getting the 18v to 20 adapter to use in my saws roto zip and other tools and just get the Milwaukee whole hog. But now after reading and YouTubing I think I am just going to start buying Milwaukee and try and sell my ol 18v dewalt tools on eBay


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

rigid now sells lifetime warranty tools, including BATTERY, but i dont recommend them


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

I personally love the new cordless hilti stuff its a little pricey i know but you really do get what you pay for . The cordless hilti hammer drill with 5.0 battery is hands down the best hammer drill money can buy . Not to mention there cordless impact gun and regular speed drill. Do yourself a favor and step into your local hilti dealer and play a little.. you will be surprised 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

